# Left lane for passing



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a recurring situation that has puzzled me for years. I will try to simplify it as much as possible.

On an interstate highway, with a 75 mph speed limit, a long string of WHITE cars are driving at a constant 65 mph.
A BROWN car is in the process of passing them, in the left lane, with the cruise control set at 75 mph.
Suddenly the BROWN car observes in his rearview mirror a RED car closing in on him at a higher rate of speed.
The BROWN car accelerates to 80 mph, but the RED car remains on his bumper.

What should the BROWN car do?

A. Slow down to 65 mph and merge into the string of WHITE cars.
B. Accelerate to a speed (90+) that will accommodate the RED car.
C. Remain at 80 mph and continue passing.
D. Slow to the 75 mph speed limit and continue passing.
E. Other (Please explain)

Thank you for your serious responses.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think that the brown car should remain at least at the speed limit until it passes the white cars and move over. The person in the red car can wait.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would choose A. 

The reasons are that it won't break traffic laws, it will get the guy pushing you on his way, and it is only a minor inconvenience to you.

One other point is that people that drive with the cruise on while passing tend to take their sweet old time doing it and seem oblivious when they are pacing instead of

passing the car in the right lane. That can lead to irritation for other drivers. YMMV

GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I would choose A.
> 
> The reasons are that it won't break traffic laws, it will get the guy pushing you on his way, and it is only a minor inconvenience to you.
> 
> ...


One thing I often observe is that the cars to the right tend to speed up in an effort to keep you from passing them. Some, I'm sure, do so subconsciously b/c I've noticed that when I speed up and move over they tend to slow back down; however, a few seem to want to make it a point to push you as if it pissed them off that you passed them.

I usually tend to move over as soon as I can, but I'm not going to inconvenience someone else just so I can convenience someone riding my tail. I do the same for those who are merging onto the interstate. If I can move over, I do, but if I can't I usually remain at my current speed leaving it up to the merging driver to either accelerate or fall in behind me as it is their responsibility to do so.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I would choose A.
> 
> The reasons are that it won't break traffic laws, it will get the guy pushing you on his way, and it is only a minor inconvenience to you.
> 
> ...


Yup! Get TF out of the way, and then he'll be history. Sit there on cruise (an abominable invention anyway, which I refuse to use) and he'll just get mad. Move over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I choose "A," but slightly modified...

_Signal right_.
Slow to 65.
_Wait until a white car backs off and gives you room_.
Merge right.
Wait 'till the red car passes.
_Signal left_.
Move left when clear.
Resume 75.
Resume passing white cars.

Cruise control is an invention of the Devil.
So is Sirius.

(I don't think that my ox cart will do 75mph.)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

C ,5 mph over is no big deal. I use 9 your fine 10 your mine rule. I do a lot of freeway travel that seems to work. I have gotten two tickets and both I was doing in excess of 15 over the posted speed.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Option A. You always want a faster car in front of you to gather the attention of the smokeys looking to write tickets.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

C My unit has a monitoring devise on it and I hold speed it does not flag at all if I am on the interstate and speeding up slowing down it flags. Plus I would be 5 over and they ain't that important they can wait a minute or two unless it flashes blue lights.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Option A. You always want a faster car in front of you to gather the attention of the smokeys looking to write tickets.


We call 'em Bunnies. Run, rabbit, run! Flushes out the hounds.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

C, the car behind you will have to wait until you pass the white cars and get over.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would accomondate the faster moving vehicle only when it's safe to do so.

The same would pertain to an emergency vehicle that needs to pass.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I say c then when you can move over without you having to slow down.


----------

